
IKEA will produce more energy than it consumes by 2020 - ashitlerferad
https://www.engadget.com/2019/09/22/ikea-energy-positive-by-2020/
======
whenchamenia
Can it start making furnshings that last longer than a few years of light use?
Mdf 'disposable' furnishings not the most ecologically sound. Nevermind that
even the better 'real wood' designs are not any more sturdy, and the finish
looks cheap, because it ships easily!

They need to stop spewing crap that ends up trash before this seems
worthwhile. Any decent furnishings should last a decade or more without major
repair or treating it like a paper lantern. Buy used. Buy amish. Buy handmade
from pallet-wood. Just buy it to last.

------
Mikeb85
Will they produce more energy than the Chinese manufacturers that it
outsources to consume?

